# Proposed Revisions in NFPA Standards



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/forums/dust.pl?read=657081




> Recently, we were informed that the Wood Machinery Manufacturers of America (WMMA) has put together a list of proposed revisions regarding the National Fire Protection Association standards. The Staff at WOODWEB felt this would be useful information for our visitors, and we've posted the original notice we received below, along with links to supporting documentation.
> 
> -The Staff at WOODWEB
> 
> ...


----------

